# Bindings Questions



## dlague (Jan 23, 2015)

I have learned a lot about skis and boots but never researched bindings.  I was recently looking at bindings and I have to honestly say that I have never put to much thought into buying them.  I typically have bought bindings that have a DIN range of 4-12 and I generally spend between $110 -$150  Last few sets of bindings have been the Rossignol Axium 120, Salomon Z12 and Look PX12 - they all have worked well for me IMO.  The shop always sets by DIN to 7-8.

So here are the questions.  If my DIN setting is always around 7-8 do you really need a binding with a DIN range of 4-12?  Or is a binding with a DIN range of 3-10 ok?  What is the point of bindings with DIN ceilings of 16 or 18?  Does anyone ever set then that high besides professional skiers?  Are bindings that cost $300-$400 dollars that much better?

please opine!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 23, 2015)

dlague said:


> I have learned a lot about skis and boots but never researched bindings. I was recently looking at bindings and I have to honestly say that I have never put to much thought into buying them. I typically have bought bindings that have a DIN range of 4-12 and I generally spend between $110 -$150 Last few sets of bindings have been the Rossignol Axium 120, Salomon Z12 and Look PX12 - they all have worked well for me IMO. The shop always sets by DIN to 7-8.
> 
> So here are the questions. If my DIN setting is always around 7-8 do you really need a binding with a DIN range of 4-12? Or is a binding with a DIN range of 3-10 ok? What is the point of bindings with DIN ceilings of 16 or 18? Does anyone ever set then that high besides professional skiers? Are bindings that cost $300-$400 dollars that much better?
> 
> please opine!


The lower DIN bindings will cheaper material in them.  I would not recommend anything below a 12 for you.  You are a decent size guy, height and weight.  The parts on the higher DIN bindings will be beefier and also made out of metal and not plastic.  I have broken binding before due to the materials as has my son.  This is why I stay away from rail bindings now.

Now for the din,  the shop will set them to what you tell them for ability, age, weight, height and BSL.  For me, they would set to a 7-8, which is way to low for my skiing,  I have mine up at 10.5.  Do you  ever encounter situations where you felt you had a release and not warranted?


----------



## dlague (Jan 23, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Do you  ever encounter situations where you felt you had a release and not warranted?


 A couple times last year with the Rossignol Axium 120.  Then again I tore my ACL from a binding not releasing as well.  So far this year - no with the Look PX12.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 23, 2015)

dlague said:


> A couple times last year with the Rossignol Axium 120. Then again I tore my ACL from a binding not releasing as well. So far this year - no with the Look PX12.


  Then I would say stick with the shop's setting.


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm a rather small fellow, getting slower and taking less chance each year.   I crank my to 7 din and am happy.  I still usually fall a couple times each day.  And when the conditions are right, I pop out just as I should.  They have never released prematurely, even when I bang on them hard in the woods.   I don't think I've every had a binding that went above 12.  I think the highest I ever cranked a binding was maybe 9.   I've also never broken a binding of any sort.  So I'd argue it's what you do with them that should play into it.  

A couple of retailers said they wouldn't have any problem adjusting a binding right up to it's upper limit.  He asserts they will release properly, that settings are just as accurate as they are in the middle.

Lets see, I've been through Tyrolias, Markers, Look and Salomons.  I loved my Marker Rotomats just cause they looked nasty


----------



## Puck it (Jan 23, 2015)

I broke a Tyrolias rail flex 12 heel piece off coming to a stop at the top of the Entrance to Avalanche on Extentsion.


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I broke a Tyrolias rail flex 12 heel piece off coming to a stop at the top of the Entrance to Avalanche on Extentsion.


How big are you?  What were the conditions?   I don't know anything about the trail you cite.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 23, 2015)

Din ratings , Manufacturer vs Manf. I had some Demo bindings that would pre release heel with higher settings all of the time ,quickly got rid of them and had the same 8 setting on Dukes and not a release since. I guess they could be just poorer quality spring tension wise.
Had a set of tyrolias in the 80's that had that problem , cranked and were Ok for a few trips then cranked again and maxed out still released .


----------



## bigbog (Jan 23, 2015)

Things I've read are to aim towards the middle-upper-.75 of range, but experiences have been as SBSP.   Higher settings in areas where a fall wouldn't be good especially where patrol isn't around to rope off, along with drops seem to be the most encountered.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 23, 2015)

billski said:


> How big are you?  What were the conditions?   I don't know anything about the trail you cite.




I am about 220. It was powder.  I ski very hard.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 23, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I am about 220. It was powder.  I ski very hard.



Sounds like the start of a match dot com bio


----------



## Edd (Jan 23, 2015)

dlague said:


> A couple times last year with the Rossignol Axium 120.  Then again I tore my ACL from a binding not releasing as well.  So far this year - no with the Look PX12.



It's desirable not to push the engineered limits of something like a binding. If you're a bigger guy that likes to ski hard it seems worth it to spend on a binding. 

And since, like me, you've torn your ACL, I'll mention Kneebindings. I'm on my second set and they have always acted like a binding should for me. It's hard to give a gushing recommendation since they're a relatively new company. Bindings are a tough thing to praise or diss unless you're the type of skier that really pushes the limits and that's not me.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 23, 2015)

Edd said:


> It's desirable not to push the engineered limits of something like a binding. If you're a bigger guy that likes to ski hard it seems worth it to spend on a binding.



Second this notion. Just as you wouldn't want to drive redlining your RPM, you don't want to ski pushing the upper limits of your DIN. 

I have 12's set to a 9. Someone else mentioned 75% of max - this is dead on for me and seems like a good target. I've prereleased on a lower setting but current is comfortable and stable.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 23, 2015)

So much talk of prerelease and deflated balls tonight... :sly:


----------



## IrekJanek (Jan 29, 2015)

Do you guys recommend any particular brand. I used only Markers in the past and the new reviews are somewhat confusing.

Thanks


----------

